# haudraulic calculations for fire fighting sprinkler system



## ميكا (2 يوليو 2007)

اذا سمحتم اي احد عندة فكرة عن كيفية حساب الhaudraulic calculations لنظام water sprinkler system او كتاب ارجو الافادة


----------



## محمد مرسى سيف (12 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن الكتاب ده بسرعة haudraulic calculations for fire fighting sprinkler system 

وشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاكــــــــــــــــــــــــريـــــــــــــــــــــن

أو كتاب Basics of fire fighting sprinkler systems


----------



## ابراهيم زيدان (13 سبتمبر 2009)

هذه دورة فى اطفاء الحريق ارجو ان تفيدك


----------



## فراس بشناق (13 سبتمبر 2009)

الملف جميل لكن بالنسبه للحسابات يوجد برنامج elite وهو فيه نسخه تجريبيه 100 نقطه كحد اقصى


----------



## باسم برديسى (11 فبراير 2010)

*haudraulic calculations for fire fighting sprinkler system 

وشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاكـــــــــــــــــــ ـــــريـــــــــــــــــــــن

أو كتاب Basics of fire fighting sprinkler systems*​


----------



## UOF76 (9 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكم ولمساعدتكم لي


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (9 مارس 2010)

أخى الكريم 
ستجد هذا الكتاب 
Design and layout of fire sprinkler systems

هنا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125024-3.html#post1543857​


----------



## Abo Eldeeb (19 مارس 2010)

الاخوه الافاضل لكم الشكر​


----------



## محمد العسل (8 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## emadmooody (25 يناير 2011)

اشكرك ووفقك الله على هذه الدورة :28:


----------



## eng.mohamed201077 (26 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## 2009abu turki (4 يونيو 2011)

thanks a lot


----------



## سلام العالم (4 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​
جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه







والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم م/ أحمد سويلم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## 2009abu turki (22 يونيو 2011)

fire water assment area at nts
pla


----------



## المهندس مضر (20 يوليو 2011)

شكرا أخي المهندس ابراهيم زيدان ،،،الملف رائع


----------



## hm8486 (8 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير .. اخواتنا الكرام


----------



## سعيد معمل (8 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على ملف الورد


----------



## abdofighter (13 أبريل 2012)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاكـــــــــــــــــــ ـــــريـــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## ahmad sobhy (14 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed essam 1990 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

Good File:77:


----------



## ENG. AMMAR A (17 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## waleedelbehery (18 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

